# Smoke source needed, Not Fog



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, so I am probably trying to get too realistic here, but I am looking for a some kind of smoke generator for my Human Bar BQ grill. Got the lighting down pretty well, but feel that it is missing the smoke and sizzle of a real 
Bar BQ. A fog generator just wouldn't cut it as it would produce way too much fog and the smell isn't right. I can get the sizzle from a cheap MP3 player.

This prop is right out in the open so there can't be any heat that could burn somebody.

Anybody know of anywthing that might work?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

It would need some replenishing throughout the night, unless you got one of the big sticks, but incense!! There are so many wacky flavors, I'm sure you can find woodsmoke or something...


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

buy some liquid smoke and pour it inside your grill, spray it down. Wal-la hickory smell all night.
then set a small fog machine for short bursts close together...it will appear to be constant.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Turbophanx said:


> buy some liquid smoke and pour it inside your grill, spray it down. Wal-la hickory smell all night.
> then set a small fog machine for short bursts close together...it will appear to be constant.


I was thinking liquid smoke as well.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I know you said you did't want to use a fogger but how about a cheap 400w bugger with the timer set long delay, short burst. Then feed it through the bottom of the grill. But you'd have to close off the bottom and perferate it with small holes. The enclosed area would act as an expansion chamber that only lets out a little at a time.

For the scent there's a place that sells fog additives in various scents including a charred meat smell.

-TM


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The only safe way is to use fog. In order to get smoke you would HAVE to burn something. Where's theres smoke, there's fire.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I saw something when I was researching smoke ring cannons. You can see it here. Make A Smoke Ring Cannon! - Video

The smoke sounds like it'd be toxic to breathe. Be Careful!


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Mister?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

If you must try real smoke................ try burning burlap in a slightly vented coffee can.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

What about using an ultrasonic mister? It is smaller and more subtle than a fogger.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I would think that a fogger or a mister would cause any props in the BBQ grill to be soaking wet. If that's not a problem than it would certainly work. I liked someone's idea to use incense. To avoid any fire issues I'd suggest putting the incense inside a closed smoker box and keeping anything flamable from touching it in case the box gets too hot. I have a Webber grill and you can put a smoker box down in the very bottom of it and then a grate goes on top. Maybe your grill's set up is something like it. Do expect your prop to reek of whatever you're smoking.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

How about a smoke pistol. There are some demo videos on the bottom of this page. It's a little pricey, but it will produce the effect and smell you're looking for. You could even cold smoke some cheese for the TOTs parents while you're at it.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

how about using an electric smoker and pipe that into the BBQ


----------



## SpookySteve (Jul 30, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> Well, I know you said you did't want to use a fogger but how about a cheap 400w bugger with the timer set long delay, short burst. Then feed it through the bottom of the grill. But you'd have to close off the bottom and perferate it with small holes. The enclosed area would act as an expansion chamber that only lets out a little at a time.
> 
> For the scent there's a place that sells fog additives in various scents including a charred meat smell.
> 
> -TM


This idea sounds like the best. Here is a source for smells in a can. They even have systems that can be activated via DMX control or on just a simple timer. *http://www.smokemachines.net/themed-aromas.shtml*


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm suprised no one posted this yet:

Sinister Scents

They even have Campfire and burnt flesh!! Scented fog additives or scent packets (they need to make Glade plugin packets!)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> I'm suprised no one posted this yet:
> 
> Sinister Scents
> 
> They even have Campfire and burnt flesh!! Scented fog additives or scent packets (they need to make Glade plugin packets!)


Thats the ones I was referring to previously. They make some cool scents and I've heard great stuff about them.

-TM


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks!! I knew you guys would really come thru for me as always. The Sinister Scents site is new to me and I searched for something just like that before I posted. I am combining ideas here by hiding a mini fogger beneath a metal panel with small holes drilled into it. Fogger set on short duration pulses. For once I won't mind if the fog rises instead of laying low. Combined with the burned flesh scent and a few rubber body parts it should be a real good prop.

My wife thinks it's too gross, which makes it just fine by my standards.


----------

